# home dairy supplies



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

To make a long story short; my neighbor offered to give me an older holstein milk cow. I need a milker, cream seperator, etc. Where do y'all get your home dairy supplies? Thanks.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I think we need a sticky for this. It is always coming up. 

Buying a milking machine setup...I know they are expensive to buy NEW. There are some guys in the cattle forum who know about that stuff, and have great advice about vaccuum pumps, milk lines, etc.

www.thegoatstore.com which is Hoegger Supply's site has a lot of equipt. 

Maybe you don't need a cream separator. Cows cream rises to the surface if you let it set a few hours. Then you can skim it off. You just need a ladle. 

You will have to shop around to get the best prices on all this stuff.Every region is different on pricing. Surely other folks here will give you more links. 

Good luck and happy milking!


----------



## celticfarmgal (Feb 25, 2008)

My surge milker I bought first the milk bucket and pulsator then the new rubbers and finally the vaccuum pump off E-bay the total cost was only $220 I got the new rubber parts from Hambry's dairy supply ( they have a site and sell on E-bay as well) I use a double boiler (THANKS TO SUGGESTIONS OFF HT) for Pastuerizing .


----------



## coso (Feb 24, 2004)

Also look at http://www.partsdeptonline.com/ There and Hambys is where I buy most of my stuff at. Or E-Bay.


----------

